
Registration up 300% with Facebook’s Registration Tool - bjonathan
http://marketaire.com/2010/12/23/facebook-registration-tool/
======
andrewingram
I've tried using it, but I couldn't find any way to validate the data against
information on my own servers (ie for unique email address), so it felt like I
was giving up some important functionality.

I was impressed with how straightforward it was to get running though.

~~~
RoyceFullerton
The documentation says you can do async validation:
[http://developers.facebook.com/docs/plugins/registration/adv...](http://developers.facebook.com/docs/plugins/registration/advanced)

~~~
andrewingram
Darn, now I look like quite the fool :)

I'm going to go ahead and pretend that wasn't there when I was trying it.

~~~
RoyceFullerton
But now you can go ahead and use it so it's all good.

~~~
andrewingram
To be honest, I still don't like it. But now I'm limited to my aversion to
depending on Facebook for making sign up possible.

~~~
knaox
With something like 1 in 3 North Americans who use Facebook, creating this
ease of use can really make the difference between engagement and not.

It's definitely important to put the user first, especially if you're running
a business and looking for conversions.

~~~
andrewingram
I always try to put the user, I never knowingly put my own agenda ahead of the
user's needs.

I'm using the Facebook Login button rather than the registration form (I have
a non-facebook registration process too), for a couple of reasons:

1\. It's faster for Facebook users. 2\. Assuming they actually read it,
Facebook Login makes it clear to the user what level of access I'm getting.
The Registration Plugin provides no indication what permissions they're
handing over - it's more than the default access. The site is given an oauth
token, but no indication what this token can do.

I could be completely missing the point of the Registration Plugin of course,
but I spent a little while implementing it, then realised that I didn't need
any of what it provided and just used the Login button.

~~~
knaox
Good points. I think the idea of setting up registration for another site on
your own site is sort of defeating the purpose. I'm sure everyone browsing the
web as heard of Facebook, do they have an account? Likely.

It'll be interesting to see how Twitter progresses as a connecting tool.
Obviously Facebook is superior as far as numbers go, but I don't think we'll
ever see one agreed upon way to connect users to sites. Facebook just seems to
make the most sense at this point.

It would be nice to see some additional social aspects we could use to add to
site engagement. Liking and tweeting is one thing, but what about onsite
functionality? OneTrueFan is a digital check in - is that what's next?

------
tnorthcutt
"For example, FriendFeed beta tested the tool and their sign ups _by users
with Facebook_ increased by 300%."

(Emphasis added.)

~~~
StavrosK
To be fair, did they know which users had Facebook but didn't sign up with it,
or did they assume that only the people with Facebook signed up with it? That
wording could mean that traditional sign ups stayed at the same number, while
Facebook connects increased by 300%.

------
knaox
It would be nice to introduce a way to pull a user's data from Facebook and
display content that's relevant to that user. I know there's the Facebook user
activity widget, but I'm talking full displayed content.

Obviously this would be ideal to do on the fly.

------
maushu
Hmm, doesn't seem to be working on chrome 8. For half a second there is empty
space where, I guess, the form would show up but it disappears. I tested it on
Firefox 3.6 and it works.

~~~
jobu
Site appears to be completely down at the moment - some sort of database
error.

~~~
maushu
That was before the site went down. The site worked fine, the facebook form,
didn't.

